# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Прекрасное далёко. Музыкальный застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Каким было ваше детство? «Самым лучшим на свете!» - ответите вы. Это время, когда мы мечтали поскорее стать взрослыми.… И наша мечта сбылась! Причем у всех без исключения! Но как же хочется хоть на 5 минут вернуться в него вновь! Вы думаете это невозможно? Отчего же! В советское детство вернуться так приятно! Давайте не будем отказывать себе в удовольствии перемотать на карандаше кассету, взять в руки старый дипломат или набрать домашний  телефон школьного друга! Вперед, друзья, нас ждет наше бесшабашное детство!
Представляем вам новый хит нашей программы! Номер, во время которого люди смеются и плачут, играют, как дети! Номер, который дарит возможность побывать в детстве!*

*Интерактив с залом, который прекрасно подойдет для самых разных праздников: выпускного вечера, встречи выпускников, юбилея, свадьбы, корпоратива, вечеринок в стиле 80-тых или СССР. Это песня - игра с залом, в которой публике предлагается вспомнить, каким каждый из них был в то золотое время! Это одновременно и концертный номер, и диалог с залом, ведь публика движениями дает ответы на вопросы ведущего.
Хотим заметить, что мы специально выбрали мелодией  номера современную популярную песню Sam and the Womp - Bom Bom. Это объединяет поколения детей и родителей. Предлагаем посмотреть видео клип с песней, на основе которой создан номер:
*



*Номер не требует от ведущего вокальных способностей. Это больше рассказ под музыку.

Длительность номера - 5 минут.

В комплект входит:
Минусовка, демо версия с вокалом и текст. 

Рекомендации для ведущих:
Во время исполнения номера старайтесь максимально включать публику в игру. Своим примером показывайте, какие движения выполняем. Обращайтесь к зрителям, как во время разговора обращаетесь к другу, с которым вы вместе пережили это время!
Номер апробирован на многих мероприятиях и стал настоящей находкой для нашей программы! Надеемся, он достойно украсит и ваши праздники!*
*
Стоимость номера 300 рублей.*
*
Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

ЯЛана77 (13.09.2016)

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

*Николай Бугаков*, Коль, а он пойдет на юбилей "Я рожден в Советском Союзе"?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коль, а он пойдет на юбилей "Я рожден в Советском Союзе"?


Аня, очень даже подойдет!  :Yes4:  Мы проводили этот номер на вечеринке, один из блоков которой был посвящен СССР.  :Pioneer:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Однозначно подойдет! И современен, и в то же время очень помогает вернуться в то время... Мне очень понравился текст.... Мелодию заучу и в ближайший юбилей опробую, потом отпишусь! Вообще Коля и Наташа делают все свои творения настоящими шедеврами ... или шедевриками!))))))))))))))))))) Спасибо, ребята!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вообще Коля и Наташа делают все свои творения настоящими шедеврами


Марина, нам так больше нравится!  :Grin: 




> Спасибо, ребята!


Успехов тебе!  :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

> Предлагаем посмотреть видео клип с песней, на основе которой создан номер:


Коль, а можешь залить это видео на Майл-ру? А то, этот ролик на Ю-Тубе опять для Германии закрыт. Вечно он бдит за авторскими правами. А Майл не бдит, он российский ресурс. :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коль, а можешь залить это видео на Майл-ру?


Ира, специально для тебя высылаю ссылку в личку!  :Smile3:

----------


## koluchka

Благодарю "Нику Плюс" заэтот номер! Правда классно! И как всегда- гениальное просто!  Правда на мой взгляд не на каждый праздник, а именно там, где говорим о СССр и нашем детстве. В самый раз! Спасибо, ребята!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Правда на мой взгляд не на каждый праздник, а именно там, где говорим о СССр и нашем детстве. В самый раз!


Спасибо, Лена! На наш взгляд, этот номер можно проводить на любом мероприятии, где есть оба поколения, так сказать, отцы и дети: на выпускных, юбилеях, свадьбах и т.д.  :Yes4:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Доброго времени суток всем, кого интересует наше творчество! К Николаю в личку приходят вопросы практически одного содержания, поэтому, чтобы не отвечать всем индивидуально, позвольте мне дать некоторые разъяснения, как исполнителю этого номера.
Нужно ли уметь петь?
Как и многие ведущие, я не имею вокальных данных. Номер их не требует. Это рассказ, общение с залом под музыку.  Чувство ритма достаточно для того, чтобы номер смотрелся ярким и зрелищным!
На каких праздниках можно использовать? 
С тех пор, как номер был написан, не было ни одной программы, на которой бы мы обошлись без него. Во-первых, реакция зала на номер очень живая (даже в самых сложных компаниях), не было ни одного исполнения «Прекрасного далека» без шквала аплодисментов, криков «Браво» и «Спасибо»! Во-вторых, получаешь такое моральное удовольствие от исполнения красивого номера, что невозможно себе в этом отказать! При всем богатстве выбора номеров программы (а на сегодняшний день их у нас в активной работе более ста) это любимая фишка, которая поднимает нашу самооценку и уровень профессионализма в глазах публики!
Много ли учить наизусть?
Размер большой песни. Номер длится 5 минут. Есть анимационные вставки, которые заучивать слово в слово не нужно, можно подобрать свои конструкции для объяснения.
Надеюсь, мои ответы прояснили восприятие этого номера.

----------


## Tajussa

Наташа, привет!
Итоги тест-драйва на Уральской земле...
из 5 праздников, где провела, если оценивать по 5-ти бальной шкале -
на 3-х праздниках (юбилей 30, 45 и 50 лет) - 5++,
на юбилее 60 лет - 4 (Женщины активизировались, мужики сбежали курить, они всегда сбегали, при каждой попытке их куда-то вовлечь),
на корпоративе (возраст гостей от 25 до 50) - 3. это была первая попытка... Не совсем уверенно себя чувствовала, боялась лажануть.. и люди это почуяли видимо, не заразились...
В любом случае, момент сорвал аплодисменты и работать его буду с удовольствием, хотя и не поющая совсем... Речитативом)))) 
 Удачи!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Таня, мы очень рады, что номер пошел у тебя хорошо! Сама замечаю, что с каждым разом у меня  он получается лучше и лучше, т.к. добавляется опыта в исполнении, а потом, когда ты уверен в себе, а номер от зубов отскакивает – есть место актерской игре!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Да! Да!  и   еще  раз   да!   Прекрасная  находка  авторов!  Даже  если  вы не делаете   блоки   НАЗАД   в  СССР, то  просто вернуться в детство, в  юность с  помощью этого номера   получается  на все 100!  Спасибо  вам   Коля  и Наташа!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо  вам   Коля  и Наташа!


Люда, мы рады, что у тебя отлично идет еще один наш номер!  :Ok:  Ты права: в детстве побывать хочется в любом возрасте и на любом мероприятии!  :Yes4:

----------


## цветок

> Коль, а можешь залить это видео на Майл-ру? А то, этот ролик на Ю-Тубе опять для Германии закрыт





> Ира, специально для тебя высылаю ссылку в личку!


Коля,а можно и мне в личку? Очень заинтересовал ваш номер.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля,а можно и мне в личку?


Лиля, если с просмотром на Ютубе в Германии возникли сложности, видео песни, на которой основан наш номер, можно элементарно посмотреть на других ресурсах.  :Yes4:  Просто ввести на видео мейл ру или в браузере название: Sam and the Womp - Bom Bom. По большому счету, можно  свободно скачать аудио песни. Главное послушать.  :Ghz 01:

----------


## цветок

> Просто ввести на видео мейл ру или в браузере название: Sam and the Womp - Bom Bom. По большому счету, можно свободно скачать аудио песни. Главное послушать.


Коля,спасибо! Уже ищу!

----------


## Tina37

Николай и Наталья! Это КРУТО!!!! Офигенно-обалденный номер!!! Сегодня получила Прекрасное далеко, прочитала и поняла...это БОМБА! Убежала на "проводы на пенсию", сейчас пришла, учу, чтобы завтра опробовать! даже сын (14 лет) сказал: "Мама, это  реально круто!" Хотела завтра отписАться после проведения,но эмоции от этой фишки и от того, что я ее обладатель-просто распирают! Вам творчества, благодарных клиентов и креатива! Обожаю вас!!!! :Tender:  
P.S. Кто сомневается покупать или нет - даже не думайте, берите, не пожалеете!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> даже сын (14 лет) сказал: "Мама, это  реально круто!"


Валентина, если даже Ваш сын сказал, что это круто - значит мы еще раз убеждаемся, что номер подойдет для всех поколений.  :Yes4: 



> эмоции от этой фишки и от того, что я ее обладатель-просто распирают!


Пусть эмоции от этой фишки распирают не только Вас, но и Ваших клиентов! Спасибо за такой прекрасный отзыв! Успехов Вам!  :Ok:

----------


## Tina37

Николай и Наталья! Спешу поделиться впечатлениями о номере Прекрасное далеко: провела позавчера на юбилее и вчера на корпоративной вечеринке! Это что-то!! Класс! Гости буквально влились всем сердцем в номер, махали руками, кричали "Я!" (на вопросы) Изюминка номера в том, что это ностальгия по тем временам, но под современную мелодию! Крутое сочетание! Спасибо вам огромное! Теперь этот номер "пропишется" на моих праздниках!!!

----------


## Анна Седых

А для свадеб подойдет???

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А для свадеб подойдет???


Анна, номер подойдет как для свадеб, так и для банкетов.  :Aga:

----------


## леди диана

Я тоже хочу присоединиться к благодарностям за этот великолепный момент. Опробован уже на нескольких юбилеях и на дне встречи выпускников. Это хит хитовый))) Аплодисменты вам,"Ника",от меня и моих гостей. Такая ностальгия,гости потом еще минут двадцать вспоминают,вспоминают......Браво!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я тоже хочу присоединиться к благодарностям за этот великолепный момент.


Диана, спасибо за хороший отзыв! У нас этот номер тоже всегда проходит отлично! Гости аплодируют и вспоминают золотое время своего детства и юности. Некоторые даже плачут... Приятно видеть лица гостей, которые светятся от воспоминаний.  :Smile3:

----------


## olyana35

Добрый день.А номер ваш на русском языке,на украинский не переводится?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*olyana35*, 
Здравствуйте! Этот номер на русском языке и изначально планировался именно так.

----------


## Мисс

Здравствуйте, я здесь новичок, не могу найти описание и стоимость, куда оплачивать

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Мисс*,  Здравствуйте! Описание, стоимость и способы оплаты можно найти на первой странице этой темы: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137676 Пока не выяснится ситуация с яндекс деньгами (там с некоторых пор отправлять и получать переводы без указания персональных данных не разрешено), переводы через яд просьба не пересылать. Есть другие способы, которые нами указаны.

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Номер, действительно, интересный, с привкусом ностальгии по прошлому. Да, это было время, когда мы были, хоть и бедные, но счастливые! Очень хочу скорее обкатать этот номер и поделиться своими впечатлениями!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Очень хочу скорее обкатать этот номер и поделиться своими впечатлениями!


Татьяна, мы надеемся, что этот номер привнесет в Вашу программу не только приятные воспоминания, но и хорошее настроение!  :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

:Ok: 

Наконец-то могу отчитаться об этом номере! Проводила этот блок на юбилее; компания попалась на редкость сложная, неподъёмная. Но всё-таки рискнула и провела "Прекрасное далёко", и, надо сказать, народ ожил, повеселел... Теперь буду смело брать этот блок в работу!
Так что спасибо огромное авторам за этот ностальгический номер!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Так что спасибо огромное авторам за этот ностальгический номер!


Таня, мы и не сомневались, что этот номер отлично пройдет! Успехов! :Victory:

----------


## Катюшенька

Николай,здравствуйте.Меня мой дядя пригласил на свой юбилей . Так как знает что занимаюсь проведением праздников заказал оригинальное поздравление ( праздник готовится масштабный) Выступление как гости с этим номер будет удачный выбор оригинального поздравления? И ещё я не нашла реквизиты.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Выступление как гости с этим номер будет удачный выбор оригинального поздравления? И ещё я не нашла реквизиты


Катя, если я Вас правильно понял, Вы хотите выступить с этим номером в качестве гостя? Это возможно. Реквизита не требуется. Ваше поздравление будет самым оригинальным! :Yes4:

----------


## Катюшенька

Да ,правильно, в качестве гости. Гостей много, в основном военные с жёнами, и все очень взрослые!!! Николай, реквизиты остались прежними? Например Золотая корона ,ну и всё остальное тоже.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Катюшенька*, 
Хочу уточнить, что мы сейчас живем в Ярославле. Реквизиты остались прежними. Мне было бы удобнее, если бы Вы сделали перевод на карту Сбербанка. Номер банковской карты:  63900277 9018129421

----------


## Ирина06121979

Николай, добрый день! Хочу поделиться своими эмоциями по поводу вчера проведенного номера "Прекрасное далеко" - свадьба была только для близких родственников, совсем небольшая по количеству гостей, с возрастной категорией от 45 и выше...посему очень переживала, как эти 15 человек воспримут мой дебют) Волновалась совершенно зря, т.к. гости восприняли все на "Ура", повторяли все, о чем я говорила, очень живо на все откликались и вспоминали свое детство, а в конце, уже после моих слов одна великовозрастная дама запела "Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи", а мы все с удовольствием подхватили! Вот такой вот неожиданный финал))) Спасибо огромное за прекрасный номер!

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Волновалась совершенно зря, т.к. гости восприняли все на "Ура", повторяли все, о чем я говорила, очень живо на все откликались и вспоминали свое детство


Ирина, большое спасибо за отличный отзыв! Вы правы - волноваться не стоит. Номер действительно хорош и всегда проходит на УРА. :Ok: 



> одна великовозрастная дама запела "Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи", а мы все с удовольствием подхватили! Вот такой вот неожиданный финал)))


Интересный финал. Возьмем на вооружение! :Derisive:

----------


## ЯЛана77

Николай, спасибо за ссылочку))) все скачала, надеюсь все получится))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо за ссылочку))) все скачала, надеюсь все получится))))


Светлана, я не надеюсь, а просто уверен, что у вас все получится! :Yes4:  Вы уже убедились, что номер прописан так, что там нет сложного речитатива, который есть в песне, на основе которой он построен. Мы и наши коллеги неоднократно с успехом проводили Прекрасное далеко. Если получилось у других - получится и у вас! Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## insuminka

Огромное спасибище замечательному дуэту "Ника Плюс" Как мне кстати оказался этот интерактив :Yahoo: , в эту субботу обязательно проведу :Yes4: , идея замечательная :Ok: , сама в конце чуть не расплакалась от чувств :Blush2:  )
Рекомендую всем, кто любит своё "Прекрасное далёко", не пожалеете!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Инна, огромное спасибище за отзыв! Этот интерактив действительно вызывает разные эмоции - и смех, и слезы, и воспоминания о прожитом. А главное, надежду на то, что дети будут счастливее своих родителей! :Victory:

----------

